# Fridge Not Working On 12v



## pgraham (Apr 17, 2012)

My fridge is not working on 12v supply with engine running.I mistakenly plugged into mains supply with engine running and have blown fuse or relays which i have changed but it's not working. Fridge works fine on gas or mains supply, 
Please help.


----------



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

Firstly you may get more response if you post in the right forum (this is for Fiat Ducato!).

If you really did connect mains to the 12v fridge input you could also have blown the heater element in the fridge. 

Otherwise it is hard to tell if 12v is working as it will take ages to cool the fridge down (it really is there to maintain temperature whilst driving).

Finally some of us just keep the gas on all the time (recent poll on this site said not everyone agrees with this approach).

David


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I wouldnt bother!!!

On 12 volt there is sod all cooling anyway, I left mine off (by mistake) for over 24 hours a while ago whilst travelling (road ferry road) 

Everything was still cold and the stuff in the ice box was still frozen. I sometimes wonder why the likes of Dometic etc bother with 12 volt operation :roll: :roll:


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

as a first punt..... if you had the 12 volts on with the engine running it would not matter if you conected up your hook up as you would have to switch the control on your fridge to mains or if its an automatic unit it would just select the correct supply.... i would just check the +D volts going to the fridge if thats ok check the element would be the first course of action.... as already mentioned the 12volt portion of the fridge is just for maintaining the fridge tempreture......


----------



## Davethepenguin (Oct 21, 2010)

On my Chausson, for the fridge to operate on 12v it must receive a signal to tell it the engine is running. This is so the fridge will not flatten the battery when the engine is switched off. This signal is sent down a circuit which contains a separate 5 amp fuse for protection.

On my m/h the fuse is in a different box to the main fuse panel but is shown on the wiring diagram.

Twice I've had to replace this fuse before a holiday. I've replaced the 5 amp with a 7.5 amp fuse & everything's been OK since then. Worth a look?

Regards

Andy


----------



## pgraham (Apr 17, 2012)

*Thankyou*

Thanks all of you for your advice. I am going on Holiday so I will let you know when I get back.
Thanks
P Graham


----------

